# Fat Panda - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (20/10/19)

​*FAT PANDA – HOT SIPS (COFFEE TIME) - MOCHA LATTE
(Canada) *

*N.B. * The name of the juice on my bottle states “COFFEE TIME”, but on Fat Panda’s website it is called “HOT SIPS”. I also saw a post by Fat Panda on FB, where the juice is referred to as “Hot Sips (Coffee Time)” so it appears that the name has been changed. For this reason, I have also stated the name of the juice as Hot Sips (Coffee Time).


*Purchased from:* Tasty Clouds
*Price: * R240/60ml

*Flavour Description: *
"Rich, full bodied espresso mixed with bittersweet mocha and steamed milk."

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg
*N.B.* On my bottle the nic strength options are 0mg, what appears to be 1.5mg, 3mg, 6mg, 9mg and 12mg, whereas the Hot Sip on the website is available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg.

*My comments: *

As can be seen in the above picture, the age restriction is 19.

I love the label, because the little coffee beans which you see are raised, so one can feel them! Cute! Furthermore, “HOT SIP” is a perfect name for a coffee juice!




​
The coffee component is certainly not a “full bodied espresso”, but rather a light roast. It’s pleasant, but just not a match with the description. 

The mocha is light and comes through mainly on the aftertaste. 

There is nothing wrong with Mocha Latte, but neither is there anything about it that makes me want more. However, it would suit those who are looking for a mild coffee as an ADV.

*Would I buy this juice again:* No




This reassuring notification appears on Fat Panda’s homepage and it is mentioned again in the “About our Juices” section, which contains a lengthy write-up of other matters as well. 




Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #132*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

​
*FAT PANDA – HOT SIPS (COFFEE TIME) - JAVA FRAPP
(Canada)*

*Purchased from:* Tasty Clouds
*Price:* R240/60ml

*Flavour Description:* 

“A delicious roasted Java Frapp coffee”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments: *

This is a very strong coffee! To me, it’s more like an Espresso than a Java. There are no mitigating factors such as creaminess or even a hint of sweetness and quite honestly it’s unpleasant.

I didn’t enjoy it at all, but if you like very strong coffee, then this would suit you.

*Would I buy this juice again:* No

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #133*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/19)

​*HOT SIPS (COFFEE TIME) – ROASTED HAZELNUT*
(Canada) 

*Purchased from:* Tasty Clouds
*Price:* R240/60ml

*Flavour Description: *
"Smooth dark coffee, infused with a subtle sweet nutty flavour."

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments: *

The “subtle” in the flavour description applies to the nutty flavour, but not the sweetness. Sweetness is the dominant flavour, with hazelnut coming through, instead of vice versa. However, it’s not a sickly sweetness. It’s delicious – more like a guilty afternoon treat!! In fact, this juice is more of a dessert than a coffee.

The coffee is a very mild coffee, also dominated by the sweetness.

It’s quite an unusual juice, in that the sweetness dominates the other flavours, yet somehow it doesn’t detract from the enjoyment. 

For me it’s not a wake-‘n-vape, but for during the day it’s really good. What a relief, after Fat Panda’s Mocha Latte and Java Frapp, which I didn’t like. Third time lucky!

*Would I buy this juice again:* I certainly would!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #134*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

